# Macbook Pro 2011 Grafikarten Treiber Win 7



## TDDGro$mei$ter3 (6. Januar 2012)

Hallo

Ich habe da mal eine Frage bezüglich eines Treiberupdates für WIndows auf einen Mac.
Wie bekomme Ich aktuelle Treiber für win 7 Professional 64 bit auf meinen Macbook Pro.
Er bricht immer wieder ab, mit der so lächerlichen Fehlermeldung keinen passenden Grafikadapter gefunden zu haben.
Hardwaredaten : Ati 6770m + intel I7 2,5 GHz 2860QM + 8gb DDR3 Ram Corsair Pc 1333MHz + OCZ Octane 2.5 Zoll 1Tb SSD Sata 3
Bitte Um Rat


----------



## bingo88 (6. Januar 2012)

Welchen Treiber willst du denn installieren? Den Original-Catalyst? Oder bietet Apple da was an? Nenne mir mal bitte den genauen Namen des Treibers.


----------



## kress (6. Januar 2012)

Apple hat doch da afaik komplett eigene Treiber für das Bootcamp.


----------



## bingo88 (6. Januar 2012)

aber du kannst in der Regel trotzdem die "normalen" Treiber installieren (z. B. von Intel).


----------



## TDDGro$mei$ter3 (6. Januar 2012)

Den original Bootcamp Treiber von Apple ist reif für das Museum .
Ein Jahr alt und hoffnungslos langsam.
Wenn nun versuche den Win Treiber zu laden bei ATI dann kommt der Satz keinen Paassenden Grafikadapter gefunden.

Ist es wirklich so schwer einen Treiber für windows Mac zu bekommen oder sind die einfach nur zu faul oder will Apple es wegen Microsoft nicht.
Schlussendlich muss ATI programmieren und Apple.


----------



## TDDGro$mei$ter3 (6. Januar 2012)

Ja und pro gekauften system einmal verfügbar danach kann man sehen wen es reguläre updates gibt Bei Apple heisst das ist unötig brauch kein Mensch.
Sprich der letzte Treiber den es gab und der "aktuell" ist lol ist der catalysrt schlag mich tod von anno Januar 2011. Kein Scherz


----------



## TDDGro$mei$ter3 (6. Januar 2012)

Ich will jetzt erstmal nur einen Grafiktreiber installieren für windows auf meinen Mac.
Aber Anscheinend verändert Apple absichtlich die Firmware von ATI oder dergelichen ansonsten würde nämlich der win Treiber regulär funktionieren.


----------



## bingo88 (6. Januar 2012)

Du hast auch schon den *Mobile* Catalyst genommen und nicht den normalen Dekstop-Treiber oder?


----------



## TDDGro$mei$ter3 (6. Januar 2012)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Du hast auch schon den *Mobile* Catalyst genommen und nicht den normalen Dekstop-Treiber oder?


 
Ja aber natürlich.
Aber das schlimme ist der Support von Ati diesem Drecksunternehmen.
Bieten treiber an und nachdem man sich diesen heruasgesucht hat soll man ein passwort eingeben.
Schlussendlich funktioniert das nur unter der amerikanischen Webseite.
Und wenn man mal am installieren ist, dann bricht der direkt am Anfang ab weil wie ich es ganz obern genant habe.


----------



## bingo88 (6. Januar 2012)

Ähm, wo hast du denn ein PW eingeben müssen?  Ich habe selbst ein Notebook mit Mobile Radeon GPU und aktualisiere immer auf den neusten Mobiltreiber. Ich lade dazu das Downloadtool von der AMD Treiber-Website und das lädt mir dann den Treiber. Das Tool ist notwendig, da einige Hersteller AMD nicht gestattet haben, Referenztreiber für ihre Notebooks bereitzustellen und dies wird damit überprüft. Ob Apple davon betroffen ist weiß ich nicht, aber Dell funktioniert zum Beispiel.

AMD hatte alle Hersteller gefragt, ob sie mit der Veröffentlichung eines Referenztreibers einverstanden sind. Leider haben dem nicht alle Unternehmen zugestimmt, sodass diese Regelung getroffen werden musste. Das ist also nicht AMD anzulasten, sondern dem jeweiligen Hersteller.


----------



## norse (6. Januar 2012)

meines Wissens nach wird das nichts! Du hast nicht ohne Grund einen Mac und keinen normalen PC gekauft. Die verbaute Hardware ist zum größtenteils keine Standard-Hardware! Die Prozessoren sind beschnitten, die Grakas auch, somit laufen auch die normalen Treiber nicht ohne weiteres.
Entweder du freundest dich mit dem uralten Bootcamp Treiber an (den du auch updaten kannst in der Systemsteuerung in Windows) oder holst dir ein anderes Notebook.
Das ist ein Macbook, welches für Mac OS gebaut wurde, das Bootcamp soll dir nur ermöglich windows parallel laufen zu lassen, aber nicht um Windows als HauptOS auf dem Mac zu haben. dann hättest du dir ein normales Notebook holen müssen.

Lass das alles von mir aus falsch sein, aber so ist mein stand der dinge. wenn falsch dann bitte verbessern


----------



## TDDGro$mei$ter3 (6. Januar 2012)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Ähm, wo hast du denn ein PW eingeben müssen?  Ich habe selbst ein Notebook mit Mobile Radeon GPU und aktualisiere immer auf den neusten Mobiltreiber. Ich lade dazu das Downloadtool von der AMD Treiber-Website und das lädt mir dann den Treiber. Das Tool ist notwendig, da einige Hersteller AMD nicht gestattet haben, Referenztreiber für ihre Notebooks bereitzustellen und dies wird damit überprüft. Ob Apple davon betroffen ist weiß ich nicht, aber Dell funktioniert zum Beispiel.
> 
> AMD hatte alle Hersteller gefragt, ob sie mit der Veröffentlichung eines Referenztreibers einverstanden sind. Leider haben dem nicht alle Unternehmen zugestimmt, sodass diese Regelung getroffen werden musste. Das ist also nicht AMD anzulasten, sondern dem jeweiligen Hersteller.


 
Wow ging vor ein paar Tagen bzw gestern noch nicht. Ich habe das mehrmals in den letzten Tage und Wochen probiert und nachdem ich mir den Treiber ausgesucht habe forderte die Webseite zur Passworteingabe auf.
Haben die wohl jetzt geändert.


----------



## Superwip (6. Januar 2012)

Die Mac GraKas haben tatsächlich eine eigene Firmware bzw. einen eigenen BIOS und sind nicht mit den normalen Treibern kompatibel.

Auch bei Desktop Macs kann man keine normalen GraKas nutzen sondern muss spezielle Mac GraKas kaufen, die freilich erheblich teurer sind als normale, vergleichbare und dann auch nicht ohne weiteres unter Windows funktionieren, sowohl bei nVidia als auch AMD.


----------



## TDDGro$mei$ter3 (6. Januar 2012)

Nun ja mag sein das du teilweise Recht hast aber eben auch nur teilweise denn fakt ist:
Kein Unternhemen verbaut teure Prozessoren und mittelmässige Grafikarten ein um danach diese künstlich herunterzutakten.
Und Intel baut nicht für Apple extra Prozessoren.
Das kostet einfach zu viel und ist eigentlich sinnlos.
Das mit Windows ist auch teilweise richtig aber es muss doch für alles eine plausible Lösung geben weil um mal ganz ehrlich zu sagen wenn man die Kraft dieses Macbook Pro ausreizt dann niocht nur mit Videoschnitt Programme oder Grafikprogrammen da gibt es wesentlich stäkere Desktop Systeme.
Keiner kommtmal eben auf die idee im Animationsstudio mal eben eine Sequenz oberflächig zu rendern.
Da hat man andere Systeme.
Aber wofür kauft man sich solch ein Gerät wenn man nicht vernünftig auf windows damit ene akzeptable Gaming Perfomance hben will.???

Denn fakt ist auch das viele Magazine nun ja auch dazu übergehen die schiere Kraft deises Gerät anhand von Games in Windows zu demonstrieren.
Aber gut das war kalr das es irgendwann mal zu so einer Aussage kommen wird das man mit Mac arbietet und nicht in erster Linie spielt.
Ich aber habe mir den für Multimedia und für Arbeit geholt.
Und bei ca 3500 Brutto will man doch halbwegs vernünftig versorgt werden oder?
Da stimmst du mir doch zu ?


----------



## TDDGro$mei$ter3 (6. Januar 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Die Mac GraKas haben tatsächlich eine eigene Firmware bzw. einen eigenen BIOS und sind nicht mit den normalen Treibern kompatibel.
> 
> Auch bei Desktop Macs kann man keine normalen GraKas nutzen sondern muss spezielle Mac GraKas kaufen, die freilich erheblich teurer sind als normale, vergleichbare und dann auch nicht ohne weiteres unter Windows funktionieren, sowohl bei nVidia als auch AMD.


 
Die Erfahrung habe ich leider auch schon gemacht.
Nun versuche ich das beste daraus zu machen.
Ich kenne mich eigentlich fganz gut mit Pc s aus aber dieser Apple Krempel ist wirklich sehr speziel.
ich kann mich noch aus dem nahem Bekanntenkreis erinnern als man dort zwangs Designbüro sich solche Geräte zu gelegt hatte.
Anno 1999 -2000.Keine Software Kompabilität zwischen den Systemn und sündhaft teuer.
Daran hat sich bis heute anscheinend grösstenteils nichts geändert.
Ich bedauere es zutiefst mir soch ein teures gerät zugelegt zu haben.


----------



## bingo88 (6. Januar 2012)

Von der Seite lade ich den Treiber: ATI Catalyst
Da habe ich noch nie eine PW-Abfrage gehabt. Naja, jedenfalls wenn das Tool keinen Treiber laden will bzw. der nicht funktioniert, dann hat der Hersteller (Apple) das nicht freigegeben.

Apple ist halt Apple: "Du sollst keine anderen neben mir haben"


----------



## TDDGro$mei$ter3 (7. Januar 2012)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Von der Seite lade ich den Treiber: ATI Catalyst
> Da habe ich noch nie eine PW-Abfrage gehabt. Naja, jedenfalls wenn das Tool keinen Treiber laden will bzw. der nicht funktioniert, dann hat der Hersteller (Apple) das nicht freigegeben.
> 
> Apple ist halt Apple: "Du sollst keine anderen neben mir haben"


 
Was soll Ich sagenEs stimmt und Ich hatte mit großen Gewissen gezögert und lange nachgadacht bevor Ich diesen schritt zu diesem Laptop hin gemacht habe.
Und es war absolut der falsche.
Es ist traurig.
Aber vielleicht was Ich leider aber nicht glaube wird der Konzern jeden Moant neue Grafikartentreiber bringen normail ist ja das dies ATI tun muss aber die tun ja eh nur das nötigste.


----------



## bingo88 (7. Januar 2012)

Wie gesagt, das Problem liegt nicht bei AMD. Die haben gefragt und einige Hersteller haben der Veröffentlichung der Treiber wiedersprochen. Da kann AMD nichts für. Und wenn ein neuer Desktop-Catalyst raus kommt, kommt in der Regel auch eine neue Mobilversion. Ich aktualisiere meinen Mobil-Catalyst seit fast zwei Jahren, daher kann ich das mit Gewissheit sagen 

Mal was anderes: Warum holst du dir eigentlich ein Macbook um dann Windows zu installieren?


----------



## TDDGro$mei$ter3 (7. Januar 2012)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, das Problem liegt nicht bei AMD. Die haben gefragt und einige Hersteller haben der Veröffentlichung der Treiber wiedersprochen. Da kann AMD nichts für. Und wenn ein neuer Desktop-Catalyst raus kommt, kommt in der Regel auch eine neue Mobilversion. Ich aktualisiere meinen Mobil-Catalyst seit fast zwei Jahren, daher kann ich das mit Gewissheit sagen
> 
> Mal was anderes: Warum holst du dir eigentlich ein Macbook um dann Windows zu installieren?



Nun ja das ist einfach von der Stickerei der Verarbeitung und der Tatsache das es nicht eine Kunstoffumantelung hat.
Desweiteren eine beleuchtete Tastatur sowie sehr flach bzw das flachste mit diesen Komponenten am Markt ist fällt die Entscheidung sehr leicht.
Ausser halt der Preis.
Auch will Ich mal ein Game spielen und das auf Macos geht ja nun gar nicht.
Und das es trotzdem immer noch so große Probleme mit dem Treibersuppport gibt.
Davon bin Ich nämlich nicht ausgegangen.
Es gab ja nur eine aAlternative das war ein Sony Notebook aber die hatten nicht die starken Komponenten wie der stärkste Mac.
Sonst hätte Ich mit allergrösster Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Vaio S geholt.
Die sind sich ja in Verarbeitung DFesign und Materialien ähnlich.
Ich brauche wegen meiner Aktentasche ein flaches aber sehr Leistungstarkes Notebook und wegen des Taschenformats und dem Gewicht darf das nun mal nicht 15 Zoll überschreiten und kleiner als 15 Zoll wollte ich acuh nicht da Ich nicht gerne mit kleinen Bildschrimen arbeite auch wenn ich Mobil seien will.
Tja und wenn du mal selber nachschaust wirst du feststellen das es dort die Marktlücke mit dem Macbook Pro gibt.
Es gibt wirklich kein so flaches u^nd grosses und starkes Gerät wie dieser Apple Rechner.
Schade aber wirklich wahr.
Ich wünschte es wäre anders ist es aber nicht.
Da Ich dachte wenn Windows draufläuft dann kann man auch Windows Treiber runterladen.
Aber dem ist ja jetzt nicht so wie Ich festellen muss.
Wenn ganz hart auf hart kommt muss ich mir Notgedrungen eine schweren und hässlichen Alienware oder Schenker oder Thinkpad w 520 oder Ein Dell laptop m5600 holen.
Oder halt noch ein Desktop System selber bauen oder einen Alienware PC zusätzlich.
Das war aber von vornerein nicht eingeplant.
Aber gut Ich bin ein logisch denkender Mensch und wenn auf irgendein Rechner auch wenn es ein Mac idt Windows läuft dann geht man ja davon aus das man keine spezialtreiber braucht.
Leider bin Ich eines besseren Belhrt worden.
Nie wieder Apple!
Abzocke Betrug und für was braucht man denn sonst noch einen DestopReplacemnt Laptop wenn man diesen dann nicht einmal vernünftig Updaten kann?
Alle sagen zum arbeiten einen Apple ist OK aber nciht zum spielen. 
Diese macbooks sind so stark das man für kein Office der Welt einen Intel Quadcore Prozessor oder höher braucht und nicht alle die ein macbook kaufen machen videobearbeitung oder Fotobearbeitung daran.
Das macht man an richtig leistungstarken Geräten und 27 bis 30 zoll Monitoren und nciht an einen 15 Zoll Laptop.
Anne Leibowitz Hockt doch nicht in ihrem Arbeitszimmer und macht Bilbearbeitung am Macbook Pro. oder geschweige denn am Iphone!


----------



## Superwip (7. Januar 2012)

Wenn die MacBooks einen Vorteil haben, dann ist es der hohe Wiederverkaufswert...



> Kein Unternhemen verbaut teure Prozessoren und mittelmässige Grafikarten ein um danach diese künstlich herunterzutakten.
> Und Intel baut nicht für Apple extra Prozessoren.
> Das kostet einfach zu viel und ist eigentlich sinnlos.


 
Na ja... Apple hat jahrelang eigens angefertigte Power PC CPUs von IBM verwendet, ein Mac Book Air hatte schon mal einen Core 2 Duo, den es in keinem anderen Gerät gab und die CPUs der MacPros werden ohne Heatspreader gefertigt


Apple leistet sich schon einige Extrawürste...

Dazu gehört dann natürlich auch das Spezial UEFI, dass einerseits verhindert, dass man ohne weiteres ein anderes Betriebssystem installieren kann (wodurch man eben auf Boot Camp angewiesen ist), andererseits wiederum erforderlich ist um MacOS zu booten und eben der GraKa BIOS


----------



## TDDGro$mei$ter3 (7. Januar 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Wenn die MacBooks einen Vorteil haben, dann ist es der hohe Wiederverkaufswert...


 
Trotzdem irgendwie ist derschon besser als irgendein billiger toshiba acer dell oder whatever.
Natürlich ein thiinkpad und ein Sony würde Ich mir noch kaufen aber nun ja momentan ist in dieser Leistungsklasse der Macbook Pro immer noch der stärkste .
also werde ich wohl noch mal in 1 oder zwei Moanten schauen was sich so am Markt tut.
Der Wiederverkausfwert ist schon hoch aber vielleicht gebe Ich den meiner Mutter die macht eh nicht viel daran.
Die wird sich freuen.
Man muss auch sagen das diese Macbook Pro vielleicht mit dem Sony oder dem Alienware Notebook die monetan schön sten geräte am markt sind.
Und davon zu trennen fällt schwer weil es wirklich nur schrott am Markt an Design Geräten gibt.
Mal schauen was Ich mache.
Ich würde schon gerne wissen wie man einen Aktuellen ATI Treiber so umprogrammiert das diser zu einen hybrid Modelol wie derjenige refernzteriber von Bootcamp wird.
Das wäre die Lösung.
Aber wohl einfach zu komplex oder halt zu tuer wenn ich einen Programmierer dafür beauftrage.
Aber man käme direkt auf viele Titelseiten von Computermagazinen.
Privatier heurt persönlich  Programmierer an für ein Macbook Pro Grafikartentreiber.


----------



## Ezio (7. Januar 2012)

Das betrifft afaik nur Macs mir AMD Grafik. Bei Intel und Nvidia Chips lässt sich der normale Referenztreiber nutzen.

btw AMD bietet doch eigene Boot Camp Treiber an, da sollte die Situation eig. klar sein.


----------



## TDDGro$mei$ter3 (7. Januar 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Wenn die MacBooks einen Vorteil haben, dann ist es der hohe Wiederverkaufswert...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja da hast du recht. davon habe ich auch gehört.
aber mittlerweile nach Steve Jobs Rückkehr hat man ja auch das komplette Management ausgewechselt und man ist gottseidank grösstenteils von den Extrawürsten Abstand genommen.
Aber das mit den Spezialtreibern und Spezialhardware ist halt geblieben sehr ärgerlich aber war.
Aber lange können sie sich so welche Sperenzien nicht mehr leisten weil die ja einen enormen erfolg und Absatz mit ihrer Pc Sparte haben deswegen ja auch nicht umsonst der Wechsel nach Intel und Bootcamp.
Nur ist das alles immer noch nichts halbes und nichts ganzes.
Und was Efi betrifft sollte man aml langsam als absoluten Standard einfürhren und diesen ganzern 32 bit Kram vom Markt nehmen.
Ob früher oder später es wird langsam wirklich mal Zeit.
Genauso mit den Ipadressen wo es ja auch mittlerweile kriselt und man viel zu spät reagiert hat.
Aber da speilen meistens immer viele Interessen eine Rolle und leider kommt dann immer alles halbgar raus und der Kunde ist das Versuchskanninchen.
Stichwort Mybook World NAS System von WD ausgelifert mit WLan Spezifikation wo die Treiber so schlecht waren das erst nach anderthalb Jahre ein vernünftiger Treiber auf dem markt kam.
Beste Beispiel Samsung und Android Politik.
Immer jedes Jahr am besten ein neues Gerät kaufen weil neue Software angeblich zu Rechenintensiv.


----------



## TDDGro$mei$ter3 (7. Januar 2012)

Ja klkar aber im Gegensatz zu Windows ATI Treibern wo res monatlich ein Update gibt:Ist der nette Bootcamp Treiber schon leider ein Jahr alt.
Und das kann man seitens ATI schnell ändern macht man aber nicht warum weil es weiniger MAcbook pro aber mehr WIn Laptops am Markt gibt.
Und man mit dem Macbook pro nicht spielen soll sondern arbeiten.
Schade.
Aber wennman sich Apple Werbung anschaut und deren Benchmark was für tolle Games man darauf zum Laufen bekommt dann ist das ein Fall für den verbraucherschutz denn für vernünftige Spiele braucht man ab und an auch mal ein Treiberupdate und nicht ein Einziges und dann nie wieder.
Im übrigen kommt der Treiber von Apple aus demJahre Januar 2011 aber Ich habe ein Macbook Pro was es erst zu beginn November 2011 gibt.
Das sollte mal jeden so denken geben.


----------



## bingo88 (7. Januar 2012)

Die Games, die Apple zeigt, laufen nativ unter OS X. Da brauchst du kein Windows für.


----------



## TDDGro$mei$ter3 (7. Januar 2012)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Die Games, die Apple zeigt, laufen nativ unter OS X. Da brauchst du kein Windows für.


 
Klar aber das ist natürlcih alles dort zu teuer und Ich hätte es auch bequem per Steam aber da sind mir einfach zu wenig Mac spiele verfügbar.
Das ist ja das ärgerlich sonst bräuchte Ich ja windows nicht.


----------

